# Helix C63c Components, no reserve.



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221928109031&alt=web


Have fun!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Ends tomorrow!


----------

